# Finished Monark Super Deluxe



## Bullydog (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I have finally finished my project. This bike was given to me about five years ago and I was almost instantly hooked on these old tank bicycles.
It has been a lot of fun learning about this bike as this is my first project and a new hobby for me. 
Over the past year I have enjoyed reading the information and discussions found here as well as the pictures.
I would like to share some pictures of my bike and welcome any comments you may have as I respect all opinions.
Thanks and Happy New Year!!
 Bullydog


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 1, 2010)

Bullydog
I sure hope that you live somewhere that you can start riding that beautiful machine ASAP.  From the look of your pics it appears that your restoration was spot on. Do you have anything else cooking up in your gourmet bike kitchen??


----------



## JRE (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice.I've been thinking about finding a monark Super deluxe to restore.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice restoration, the only thing i want to ask is didt you use an originele color reference ? the combo looks good but i think the red is a bit to bright i think, but the total is lookin' migthy fine!!!!
I do have also a basket case of a monark super deluxe waiting for years....


----------



## Bullydog (Jan 1, 2010)

The colors have to be very close to original as I had some good parts to match the paint. It is very shinny and it is clear coated which doesn't exactly make it original but I think it's cool. Thanks


----------



## Bullydog (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to restore a monark five bar as my next project if anyone has any ideas on where to find one?


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 1, 2010)

Really, really nice.


----------



## jayrodrod (Jan 1, 2010)

Really nice resto job! Did you have everything rechromed? I am rebuiding a Super deluxe, and am trying to decide whether or not re-chrome, or just go with it as is. Parts are not too bad.

Beautiful work on this for sure.

JT


----------



## jwm (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful work. You'll get some attention riding that one!

JWM


----------



## Bullydog (Jan 1, 2010)

I did have the original parts rechromed and it was costly, but I believe it was worth it. 
Thanks


----------



## methos109 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Monark*

Stunning bike! Great job on the restoration.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 2, 2010)

*5 bar Monark*



Bullydog said:


> I would like to restore a monark five bar as my next project if anyone has any ideas on where to find one?




Where do you live? I have 4 of them and would consider getting rid of one but I am not interested in shipping it.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful.... It's inspiring... I need to get off my backside and restore my 52.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet bike and nice job. I have a 54 Cycle King--essentially same as the Deluxe.


----------



## mastronaut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fantabulous!*

Great resto, better that brand new!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, that looks great! We see so many "restored" bikes on ebay that are anything but, but yours looks straight out of the time machine! I have a very beat up frame & tank, and have accumulated all the bits & pieces (except for the light insides), all I need is the time to do it!


----------



## Bullydog (Jan 3, 2010)

aasmitty757 said:


> Where do you live? I have 4 of them and would consider getting rid of one but I am not interested in shipping it.




You have 4 of them!!! I live in Ohio and you have my attention. I have sent you a pm. 
Thanks Bullydog


----------



## runamukmoose (Jan 3, 2010)

*Inspiration!*

I'm beginning a restore on  a 39 Colson... Thanks for the inspiration!  You've created a real beautiful bike.


----------



## mpr455 (Jan 4, 2010)

bullydog, i have a 53 rocket and would like to decode it. what did you use for reference for your super deluxe. great job by the way. thanks big mike


----------



## Bullydog (Jan 4, 2010)

mpr455 said:


> bullydog, i have a 53 rocket and would like to decode it. what did you use for reference for your super deluxe. great job by the way. thanks big mike




Hey Big Mike,

First I must say when I brought this bike home I knew nothing about old bikes. I am no expert and know a lot about this bike and probably not much about others, but the research I found to be exciting. Growing up in the 80's I didn't really even know these existed, but some what fascinated with motorcycles this appealed to me as it had the horn tank,the light, the springer front end, and all parts to have re chromed. What fun it would be.

I First visited Memory Lane Classics with the bike were I found a great picture of what this bike should look like ( these people know a lot ) , I bought a book on restoring classic balloon bicycles, spent lots of time searching the INTERNET, bought The Monark Book, Joined the CABE, and spent way to much money.:eek:

Thanks for the compliment and good luck with your's. That thing is cool!!

Bullydog


----------



## Beep (Jan 7, 2010)

absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 7, 2010)

*Very nice !*

did you do the paint work yourself ?
that red is awesome .


----------



## Bullydog (Jan 7, 2010)

I wish I could take credit for the paint job because I would be very proud. Instead I have a friend to be proud of. 

Thanks Bullydog


----------

